# The mods are happy



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

You forgot to wish me happy birthday.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

There is a magazine called "Level"????

Who'da thunk it.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

patwah said:


> When red goes out for Iced coffee


Fify


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I stopped reading once my hat was stolen in the first clip.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

The Patwah has been issued.


----------



## davo79 (Jul 26, 2012)

When they get promoted...


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Regardless of Paddy's whatever (drug?) induced rant, it needs to be said that the moderators, who give their time for nix here, are very valuable for the smooth running of the forum, and particularly in regard to the adherence to the forum rules.

Vote one for the moderaters. Thank you all for your time and dedication.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

patwah said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless of Paddy's whatever (drug?) induced rant, it needs to be said that the moderators, who give their time for nix here, are very valuable for the smooth running of the forum, and particularly in regard to the adherence to the forum rules.
> ...


I don't kiss moderator butts, but I do acknowledge the fantastic contribution they make to this forum, whether against my posts or not. But thanks Paddy... BTW, no presents have arrived to date. Your Meninga thread was a non event.

Regardless, the mods do a fantastic job of keeping this forum civil and sensible.

I'm 63 Paddy. Wanna go for a paddle in the deep blue ocean. Anytime,(almost) any conditions? I do hope to meet you one day...seriously.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Just ignore him Trev, but the mods have asked me to request that you use a cheaper brand of lipstick, that expensive stuff doesn't wipe off and it has ruined our white undies.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

That's not Paddy's face but it is definitely his hand.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

keza said:


> That's not Paddy's face but it is definitely his hand.


How can you tell without smelling his finger?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

anselmo said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > That's not Paddy's face but it is definitely his hand.
> ...


Can you not smell his fingers ?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

anselmo said:


> How can you tell without smelling his finger?


Are we back to talking about Mal again?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Ado said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > How can you tell without smelling his finger?
> ...


FIFY


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

patwah said:


> All good Trev, go and outfish Jimbo now, he needs a good beating!


Impossible, though there _was_ one day....viewtopic.php?f=17&t=57696&p601154

Need I remind you - I'm not God, nor Jimbo. I just paddle.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWW9DuHUAApzbgAAQAAP68oAKr+/fgDABeAAxhMTQYIxDIwmGMJiaDBGIZGEwTVUmmmqPQPSDRk0J6niaXt9c+0LnpLnhSvmFnC9QtOcLlC6Qt3ELLLGFvhYfMLf5bOHCFxhcYWuFshZQsMoWuFhC1wuMLLVC2+oXSFhC9AvhXDClYfkFshfELlC9oXaF9wsdv5C3wufWF/oWXTSFgF1hZ0LVygtoWPhnC8wvHdVNsLYF9BeULuheELtC88YLrv8oX3Cx9IXbdh4wu3/hd/qF7wvH+d8Lu2aQsgs9vWFrhemsLHaFpCz984We6FnlC1QsYX6LuSKcKEg3odw6gA==


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

patwah said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > Suck ass brown nose. Check yer ankles they have mod brown rings on em.
> ...


Just some words of wisdom for those *suck-ups*:

You can't spell obsequious without I.O.U.

Love ya mods!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Haven't tried that with a baguette.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

keza said:


> Haven't tried that with a baguette.


What do you normally use?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Scott said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't tried that with a baguette.
> ...


Flagpoles


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

patwah said:


> When the ladies drop in


You look fantastic Patrick, so pleased the Asian surgery tour worked out for you. Maybe a little more wax on wax off action might help, but Keza won't mind.

What did they do with the old meat and two veg? More than a couple of banh mi there if your baguette is anything to go by.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

patwah said:


> /Thread
> 
> You used Patrick, means Im in trouble
> 
> Lock it please


Lock it? You mean the door on your cell? :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Scott said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't tried that with a baguette.
> ...


I thought the game was played with a sausage.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kayakone said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > /Thread
> ...


No, his chastity belt.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

patwah said:


> Thats twice in two weeks, Patrick........ :twisted:
> 
> banning myself for a week


I'll believe that when I see it.

OMG, a week without Paddy. :shock: Think about that forumites...........


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

patwah said:


> cjbfisher said:
> 
> 
> > Salti will be soooooo upset.
> ...


Pictures ?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

One pixel should do it.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I am the Banana King!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

The mods have gone coo-coo


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

#bronzemeninganow

http://www.nrl.com/meninga-to-be-honoured-with-statue/tabid/10874/newsid/74122/default.aspx


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

The pussycat is survived by the owl.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Bertros said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > When Bertros takes Tuesday morning hip flexes
> ...


Hang on, Tuesdays the day you bring in that crunch parmesan dip :shock:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

*Language


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Pretty sure I used to watch videos like that at nightclubs, very late in the night when no one could stand up anymore, back in the late eighties, thanks for the nostalgia, great breakfast viewing.


----------

